
Ask HN: Hacker News thread about alcoholism - jabgrabdthrow
There was a hacker news thread I think in February or March where someone mentioned the Sinclair method in the comments. I was hopelessly addicted to alcohol and that comment saved my life. I plan to donate to the nonprofit that pushes the Sinclair method, but I’d like to thank that poster specifically.
======
babygoat
I can’t over emphasize how much I love hearing about these overwhelmingly
positive things that happen as a result of this community on HN. Thanks for
sharing it.

------
uptown
Perhaps this thread/comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15775102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15775102)

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
Thank you, it is that thread, but it’s none of those comments.

I also remember they had a weekly timeline of how much they drank in their
post.

Maybe they deleted it.

------
rajacombinator
That’s great! What you recommend as a source to learn more about this?

